# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Chart Data From Multiple Sheets in Excel ONLINE

## SEOMAY19

HI guys, 

First-time poster. Trying to create chart from multiple Sheets in Excel Online. Dosne't have the same interface as offline. When I hit "select data" it shows me the formula only. No option to select more inputs. Does this mean I can only select data from different sheets by changing the formula when I'm using Excel Online. If so what would be the best resource to look at. Thank you. Sorry if silly question.

----------

